# Did your puppy look like this?



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

On of these little tykes is the furkid I'll be bringing home in July.

I'm trying to imagine what he might look like as an adult - wouldn't make much sense to name him something that invokes black if he fades to white! 

The pups were described to me as white sable and parti sable. I realize that you can't really predict what the puppy will look like in adulthood - but did you once have a puppy that looked a lot like one of these charmers?

If so, I'd love to see a picture of what your dog looks like now!


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh my gosh Deb they are soooo cute!!!!!!!!!!
I never had one that looked like them but boy are they adorable 
You're going to have so much fun :clap2:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yup. Sables almost always fade. Most get very light, though a few stay tan-ish. "Parti" just means they have a lot of white as well as sable on them.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Tillie is an Irish Red Peid ... here is her coloring...
knowing your pup is a sable, they will likely lose most of thier coloring... except for maybe the pup on the left...? When will you know which one is yours!???
They are SO cute!!


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks, Tammy. I knew the reds usually fade - I wasn't sure if that was also true for puppies that start out so dark. Hard to believe!

Or maybe not - the same thing s happening to my hair.&#55357;&#56836;

I don't know yet which one is mine. I'm determined to pick according to personality rather than the cuteness factor - and I need to keep repeating that to myself!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Here is Bella. She lightened a bit but still has quite a bit of gray and tan on her back and ears. My boys pretty much stayed black. Fred is graying a bit but still very dark.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Here is Bella as a wee pup. She was much darker.


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

Very cute! Is Bella considered a sable? I've been reading that cutting sables' coats often cut off the dark hairs.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks! I forget what the breeder listed Bella as. Maybe a silver brindle? Here is a current picture of her back. I am grooming her now


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

DebW said:


> Thanks, Tammy. I knew the reds usually fade - I wasn't sure if that was also true for puppies that start out so dark. Hard to believe!
> 
> Or maybe not - the same thing s happening to my hair.��
> 
> I don't know yet which one is mine. I'm determined to pick according to personality rather than the cuteness factor - and I need to keep repeating that to myself!


They are all so cute that I'm not sure you could decide on that anyway!  but, seriously, you are doing it the right way!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Jack


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

That's the same dog?! Wow, if my pup takes after Jack, I guess Ivory would be a better name than Ebony! Who would have thought....

For the litter my puppy is from one parent is B&W, while the other is .... caramel, for lack of the more appropriate term.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Jack


Wow! I'd forgotten that Jack started out so dark!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

DebW said:


> That's the same dog?! Wow, if my pup takes after Jack, I guess Ivory would be a better name than Ebony! Who would have thought....
> 
> For the litter my puppy is from one parent is B&W, while the other is .... caramel, for lack of the more appropriate term.


This isn't uncommon. None of those puppies are going to be B&W. B&W puppies are very different looking from day one... and they tend to STAY B&W unless they also have the silvering gene. (which the breeder could tell you was a possibility, from other family members) Most likely, your pup will end up close to mom's coloring.


----------



## 1stladysoul (May 17, 2013)

The one in the middle looks identical to Skye now at four months, at 3.7 pounds. Her papers from the breeder listed her as parti white and tan, but she is more white than tan. All three pups are absolutely gorgeous! Now, if i can just get Skye still enough for a decent photo!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Here's how the black and whites look as puppies. This is Scuddrr at 10 weeks old. He is still shoe polish black.


----------



## chataboutthat (Jun 6, 2013)

Tippi looked a LOT like that in the face. She's faded considerably, but she still has a few black markings around her ears.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter does not have the silver gene. He kept lots of his black and white. He lost a little white on his face (running from his nose up)and that is about all.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lfung5 said:


> Here's how the black and whites look as puppies. This is Scuddrr at 10 weeks old. He is still shoe polish black.


Yup. Kodi too, though of course Kodi has more white than black.  But he hasn't really changed since birth in terms of color. Except that it looks like he has a black stripe on each side, but it's really just that the hair growing from the round spot on his side hangs down. So his "stripe" is a "falsie!" :laugh:


----------



## 1stladysoul (May 17, 2013)

Skye from the breeder at 10 weeks:



And here is Skye today:


----------



## mcc.christina (May 23, 2012)

Not sure if you can tell by the pictures but she has lightened considerably. She is only a few months older than one. Her roots look blonde with black hairs.


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

krandall said:


> Yup. Kodi too, though of course Kodi has more white than black.  But he hasn't really changed since birth in terms of color. Except that it looks like he has a black stripe on each side, but it's really just that the hair growing from the round spot on his side hangs down. So his "stripe" is a "falsie!" :laugh:


I was shocked last summer when Marlowe was cut down to 1" that he actually had a perfectly round spot in the middle of his back.


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

So cute!

I have an update. Today the breeder is describing the two darker pups as brindle rather than sable. If I understand correctly, this means they're more likely to retain the dark hair as adults. 

I had a brindled long-haired dachshund. I'm sure the stripes must be less noticeable on a Hav.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

I might be wrong, but I believe sable means as pups they have black tipping. 


btw Deb, I like the ewok on the far left. But they are all darling.

and Jack's name should be Handsome.


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

Yes, I think sable does mean black tipping. I intend to keep him in a puppy cut, so I'd be cutting off the darker ends. With a brindle, I believe he's more likely to retain some color as he ages - but I may be wrong.

Can't wait to get my hands on my puppy!


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

I have a gold sable. He's lost a lot of the black hair on his face, but still has it on ears and tail. He's almost eight months. His chest is light, kind of a cream, but his back is gold with some black tipping. I plan to keep his hair long but we'll see how that goes!


----------



## ileanakaf (Jun 27, 2013)

lfung5 said:


> Here is Bella. She lightened a bit but still has quite a bit of gray and tan on her back and ears. My boys pretty much stayed black. Fred is graying a bit but still very dark.


How do you get Bella so shiny? She has a gorgeous coat. My Lola is mostly white with a light tan crown and ears.


----------



## HappyPeony (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi- Leo is 13 months old now, and looks a lot like Tillie now, and was even darker brown (than Tillie) as a puppy. (I'm comparing to the photos posted on this thread). Leo is a sable pied officially, but now basically looks white (still are some tan, brown and gray strands of hair other than where he has always been white (the pied parts that are always white)). I wish he had stayed darker but he's a great dog personality wise so oh well! HTH.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

ileanakaf said:


> How do you get Bella so shiny? She has a gorgeous coat. My Lola is mostly white with a light tan crown and ears.


I'm not sure because this is an old picture. I think at that time I was using some kind of conditioning spray on her. Sorry that's not much help. I wsih I could remember what the product was!


----------



## kristin08 (Oct 11, 2011)

Sawyer then and now! Sables change a ton! Those puppies are all adorable!


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

Great thread! 

I would have to take all three of those babies! LOL!


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Sophie was pretty light to begin with, but she does still have some blonde on her ears.


----------

